# How many accounts have you got



## D Minor

How many accounts have you got on Talkclassical?

Interesting question, isn’t it? – a bit uncomfortable, perhaps?


----------



## trojan-rabbit

1 

The message must be at least ten characters?


----------



## World Violist

1

Why must the messages have AT LEAST 10 characters if you have so little to say in them?

Nice question, though, I agree. 

...

There are three of you, aren't there, D minor?


----------



## Gustav

i agree with world violist, why do you have 4 different accounts D minor?


----------



## World Violist

I meant that as a very bad joke, Gustav.


----------



## Krummhorn

The 10 character requirement is to prevent entries by spam bots ... pretty standard across most forums.

As for accounts, I cannot tell a lie ... one account!


----------



## D Minor

Gustav said:


> i agree with world violist, why do you have 4 different accounts D minor?


Ok. It's a stupid, and useless idea. And it's probably not true. But who knows?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Total number of screen-names for me: ONE

Current number of screen-names for me on the 'web's entire Classical Music Message Board Community: ONE

Although... I've spent some time thinking about activating an account on our "sibling" (MIMF) board. I'd say we've benefitted from the *Marval* and *MG* influence.

Last week, I had occasion to be reminded of this thread.


----------



## Badinerie

One is enough for honest forum activity !


----------



## Daniel

It is in the sense of a forum that you only have ONE screen-name. Otherwise it is more like a spy-game or causing lots of confusion. If you want more anonymity, please use the "invisible"-mode.

In the case you have more than one account, I ask you to contact us and we will merge multiple-accounts to one.

Kind regards,
Daniel


----------



## Guest

I can't understand why one would want more than 1 acc, also I would have thought that it was not possible unless you have more than 1 computer!


----------



## World Violist

I don't think forums look for computer identities, rather for different email addresses. Therefore, one could very easily have several different accounts on a forum if they use multiple Yahoo/Gmail/whatever accounts and actually feel like using several accounts...

but the point still remains... who would? Nobody knows...


----------



## kiwipolish

One only, since I don't have multiple personalities and I don't need to cheat. Why are you asking???


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> I don't think forums look for computer identities, rather for different email addresses. Therefore, one could very easily have several different accounts on a forum if they use multiple Yahoo/Gmail/whatever accounts and actually feel like using several accounts...
> 
> but the point still remains... who would? Nobody knows...


I must try it, but not here, promise


----------



## Guest

Well, I have tried on a few forums that I belong to, by doing a google search in the hope of being asked to register, including this one, and I am always welcomed with my user name, so more accounts on the same forum seems very unlikely as your computer is recognised,
of course I am not a hacker and very naive at this sort of thing


----------



## soundandfury

@Andante
You don't mean 'hacker', you mean 'cracker'. The distinction is important (http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/C/cracker.html)
I say this as a hacker (senses 1,2,3,4,7). But I only have 1 account (of course; who would need more?)


----------



## Guest

soundandfury said:


> @Andante
> You don't mean 'hacker', you mean 'cracker'. The distinction is important (http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/C/cracker.html)
> I say this as a hacker (senses 1,2,3,4,7). But I only have 1 account (of course; who would need more?)


Fair enough, I stand corrected, BTW I did find one way to to get extra accounts 

Can any one tell me why my signature is not shown in posts ?


----------



## opus67

Andante said:


> Can any one tell me why my signature is not shown in posts ?


I saw the Hello Kitty (?) in one of your posts. Your post must be at least 51 words long for your sig. to show up.

http://www.talkclassical.com/1242-conditional-signatures.html


----------



## ClasicalTB

I have only one account on Talkclassical!


----------



## Guest

opus67 said:


> I saw the Hello Kitty (?) in one of your posts. Your post must be at least 51 words long for your sig. to show up.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/1242-conditional-signatures.html


Thanks, I didn't realise that but it does make very good sense  btw it was meant to be a Bunny


----------



## Alnitak

Interesting question, and as interesting as embarrassing … I would have answered zero last month because of my absence since last year.

Nevertheless, I’d curious to know how many accounts Mr Loochazee has got aboard, if I am allowed to ask such an indiscreet question (and perhaps as stupid as insolent.)


----------



## Argus

Just the 2.

This Argus account and the StlukesguildOhio account.


----------



## clavichorder

Argus said:


> Just the 2.
> 
> This Argus account and the StlukesguildOhio account.


I'm disinclined to believe this.


----------



## Stargazer

What would be the point of having more than 1? Mass trolling?


----------



## sheffmark

Why would i need more than one?


----------



## kv466

clavichorder said:


> I'm disinclined to believe this.


Well, I got my own _and_ the Aramis account so anything is possible!


----------



## Cnote11

I only have one.


----------



## Dodecaplex

I have this one and HerlockSholmes, which was banned due to certain reasons that are completely unrelated to pr0nography.


----------



## Crudblud

CoAG is my alter ego.


----------



## Philip

Argus said:


> Just the 2.
> 
> This Argus account and the StlukesguildOhio account.


Dang, Argus is on a necroposting _roll_!


----------



## Cnote11

Dodecaplex said:


> I have this one and HerlockSholmes, which was banned due to certain reasons that are completely unrelated to pr0nography.


I hadn't an idea you were HerlockSholmes, or is this a joke?


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> I hadn't an idea you were HerlockSholmes, or is this a joke?


He is the real Herlocksholmes alright. He's just not as exclusively Bach crazy as he used to be. But his name is still Robert.


----------



## violadude

Well, I guess this is good a time as any to announce that I am "beethovenrox" (that one guy who posted for a couple days and wanted everything to be HARDCORE LOL) and I'm also gmoney, the brilliant mind behind this old locked thread.
http://www.talkclassical.com/16711-jus-wonderin.html

They were experiments to see how people would react to certain things.


----------



## Cnote11

It is people like you who perpetuate stereotypes, violadude! Now people will use that experience as some anecdotal experience and relate it to something larger. You're undermining society!


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> It is people like you who perpetuate stereotypes, violadude! Now people will use that experience as some anecdotal experience and relate it to something larger. You're undermining society!


I think most people here are smart enough not to assume such things.

maybe I'm wrong though....

I didn't say anything about the background of my fictional character though!


----------



## Cnote11

I wouldn't give people so much credit.


----------



## Mesa

I'm pretty sure the members of this forum are just me and some kind of giant Wagnerite octopus with thousands of accounts.


----------



## Cnote11

That honestly sounds about right.


----------



## Cnote11

Except you forgot the giant Mahler centipede that ravages the forum.


----------



## Mesa

No wait... I AM THE OCTOPUS!


----------



## Cnote11

I did laugh


----------



## Argus

I'm disinclined to believe this. 

I wouldn't lie to you, baby.

Dang, Argus is on a necroposting roll! 

Oui, je suis.


----------



## Igneous01

over 7 of them, they each serve their own purpose. Changing personalities or opinions in threads as one person would confuse the lot of you - therefore I created one for each different personality type


----------



## Dodecaplex

Argus said:


> I'm disinclined to believe this.
> 
> I wouldn't lie to you, baby.
> 
> Dang, Argus is on a necroposting roll!
> 
> Oui, je suis.


Caught you! Stlukes changes colors for different posters!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I originally posted as Somerandomdude, but then after a long period of time without posting returned to find that I had forgotten my password, thus the new account with the appropriate username.


----------



## clavichorder

This is going to make me paranoid.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Philip, I know your second account. It's Phillip, with two Ls.

I've observed you using it exclusively for giving your other account more likes. A noble way of doing things, if you ask me.


----------



## clavichorder

Dodecaplex said:


> Philip, I know your second account. It's Phillip, with two Ls.


That's a really subtle thing to notice.


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> Philip, I know your second account. It's Phillip, with two Ls.
> 
> I've observed you using it exclusively for giving your other account more likes. A noble way of doing things, if you ask me.


It's not like i'm hiding it. I've only done it twice, when i posted something absolutely amazing, that no one's liked or noticed.

The true purpose of the Phillip account is to prevent somebody else from taking it, in order to avoid complete chaos and confusion.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Philip said:


> It's not like i'm hiding it. I've only done it twice, *when i posted something absolutely amazing, that no one's liked or noticed*.


Actually, you got mmsbls to like that post. That must be something.


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> Actually, you got mmsbls to like that post. That must be something.


True, but it was something like a day after i had liked it myself, which in turn was several hours after i had posted.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I only have one. Would it be wise to get another?

You know, I actually did not know that until a few months after I joined. On my first day here I posted thirty things in various forums on TC before I even had a look at my profile.


----------



## bassClef

Results will be skewed - people with multiple accounts can vote multiple times!!

But seriously, people who use more than one must have psychological issues...


----------



## Krummhorn

Realizing this is mainly a 'for fun' thread ... we would be derelict in our duty to not affirm that should we find *any* duplicate registrations, they will be dealt with ... penalties may include being banned, permanently.

We have a rule about this: *Multiple registrations from the same IP address* will not be allowed unless *approved in advance* by the forum owners.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Krummhorn said:


> Realizing this is mainly a 'for fun' thread ... we would be derelict in our duty to not affirm that should we find *any* duplicate registrations, they will be dealt with ... penalties may include being banned, permanently.
> 
> We have a rule about this: *Multiple registrations from the same IP address* will not be allowed unless *approved in advance* by the forum owners.


I understand why that is, and I apologize for making the duplicate account, Krummhorn. It was a joke, and I meant no harm, but I feel pretty stupid about it now, having accomplished nothing in particular apart from creating unnecessary work for you.


----------



## Cnote11

It isn't work if they would just leave it alone :lol: I think in some cases it is quite valid, as in iforgotmypasswords. Kind of hard to contact in advance when you can't log in, isn't it? Or do the moderators have alternate ways to contact them?


----------



## Krummhorn

Cnote11 said:


> . . . do the moderators have alternate ways to contact them?


In those cases, members may contact the administrator via the "Contact Us" forum at the bottom of any forum page.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

One.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

one - psssst who has more


----------



## jani

More than 7, you never catch'em all.


----------



## TresPicos

My other accounts: UnPico, DosPicos, CuatrePicos, CincoPicos.


----------

